# Italian pizza fattie.. 1st non-breakfast fattie for me (pics!)



## statgeek (Mar 7, 2015)

We have some friends coming over tonight and we know them well enough to take food risks. Going to smoke some wings and make an Italian/pizza fattie. Never tried either before, though I made an awesome breakfast fattie so I'm fairly confident it'll work out.

Here are a few pics of assembly. I'll post the finished product too. Ingredients include turkey turkey bacon weave, turkey sausage, Roma tomatoes, mozz fresca, green onions, roasted poblano peppers, wilted spinach, portobello mushrooms, spiced & marinara sauce. 












image.jpg



__ statgeek
__ Mar 7, 2015





And some assembly pix.. This one is really bulging so I have to freeze it s little before attempting to finish the ends and toothpick it together. 













image.jpg



__ statgeek
__ Mar 7, 2015


----------



## statgeek (Mar 7, 2015)

[/IMG]


----------



## statgeek (Mar 7, 2015)

Weird...I don't see all the pix I uploaded. I'll wait and see if they materialize. I sent several!


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 7, 2015)

SG, Pics are there and the fattie looks excellent!


----------



## statgeek (Mar 7, 2015)

Well, the freezer trick worked great. I left it in there a couple of hours, went off to start my taxes (yuk) and then came back to wrap some bacon pieces on the ends. It was just firm enough that I could stand it up on one end while pinning some bacon on the opposite end with toothpicks. 

It's in the smoker now and IT is just reaching 170 so I'll take it off and let it rest. Guests aren't here yet so it's a little early. Hard to time this stuff.

I put the wings in at the same time so I suppose they are done too?


----------



## statgeek (Mar 7, 2015)

Went to check on it and ine of my chip pans was on Fire! 













image.jpg



__ statgeek
__ Mar 7, 2015






Some of the wings are surely burnt! Dang!! But I think some are fine... Fattie looks good too. 













image.jpg



__ statgeek
__ Mar 7, 2015


----------



## statgeek (Mar 8, 2015)

Ok..  The fattie turned out really good, but the wings were disappointing. Mods for next cook include real bacon instead of turkey bacon. The turkey bacon is ok here, but it just doesn't taste like bacon. Our family actually prefers turkey bacon (Oscar Mayer only) when cooked in a fry pan, but I think it just doesn't cook well in the smoker. So next time it'll be a thin slice regular bacon. 

Second mod--cook the wings up higher in the smoker, and check on them for done. I went by the IT of the fattie, assuming that'd be the same time for the wings, but that was too long of a cook for the wings.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 10, 2015)

SG, too bad about the wings but we all screw smokes up sometimes, live and learn !


----------



## gary s (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice job   

Gary


----------



## masonman1345 (Mar 12, 2015)

My mother-in-law would fight you for the burnt stuff. Every time I cook at the family gathering, I have to burn her portion. The fattie looks really good though and I bet it was awesome. I wish we had a pic of the good stuff inside to check out.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 13, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> SG, too bad about the wings but we all screw smokes up sometimes, live and learn !


Disappointments are usually the key to success!  Keep plugging away stageek!


----------

